# von einem Fuß auf den anderen treten



## lady jekyll

Hola a todos:
No sé que significa la expresión _von einem Fuss auf den anderen treten_ y no encuentro ninguna definición. ¿Podría hacer alusión a "dar pasaos tambaleantes"?

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## muycuriosa

No conozco el significado de 'tambaleante', pero si lo que ofrecen en los diccionarias en línea es correcto, 'von einem Fuß auf den anderen treten' no es 'dar paseos tambaleantes'.

Depende de tu contexto, como siempre. Si intento una explicación sin contexto, 'von einem Fuß auf den anderen treten' es lo que haces por ejemplo cuando tienes frío (y además el suelo está muy frío) o cuando tienes que ir a los servicios. No le conozco ningún significado figurado.

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

Lo cierto es que es una interpretación, pero no tengo ni la menor idea de lo que significa ¿Me podrías decir qué definiciones te dan los diccionarios en línea?


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> Lo cierto es que es una interpretación, pero no tengo ni la menor idea de lo que significa ¿Me podrías decir qué definiciones te dan los diccionarios en línea?


 
No sé si hay un malentendido ... es que yo hablaba de buscar 'tambaleante' en el diccionario. Lo que ofrecen (en inglés, lo siento) es 'staggering', 'tottering', 'swaying', es decir 'schwankend', 'torkelnd'. Así que has pensado en 'schwankend gehen / torkeln', ¿no? Si 'dar paseo tambaleante' es eso, estoy segura de que NO es 'von einem Fuß auf den anderen treten'.

En cuanto a 'von einem Fuß auf den anderen treten' no lo encuentro en mi diccionario. A mi parecer es porque no es realmente una expresión fija. 

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

Perdona, Muycuriosa: ¡quise decir dar PASOS tambaleantes! ¡No paseos!

Pensé en eso porque es la imagen que se me venía a la cabeza al leerlo en alemán. Pero supongo que quiere decir otra cosa.

A ver si alguien sabe qué puede significar.

En cualquier caso, muchas gracias por tu tiempo.
Un beso.


----------



## Demurral

*Lady*, Creo que ya te ha respondido *muycuriosa *en su primer post... pero no ha sabido (quizá!) dar una traducción!!

Según las situaciones supuestas pro muycuriosa, lo que yo "haría" en esas situaciones sería:

Cambiar el peso de un pie al otro (cuando el frío, aunque cuesta entender que levantemos un pie i luego el otro, para que no se nos enfríen...)

Saltar de un pie al otro(esto es más para cuando lo del lavabo! ^^)

Espero haber ayudado!


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> Perdona, Muycuriosa: ¡quise decir dar PASOS tambaleantes! ¡No paseos!
> 
> Pensé en eso porque es la imagen que se me venía a la cabeza al leerlo en alemán. Pero supongo que quiere decir otra cosa.
> 
> A ver si alguien sabe qué puede significar.
> 
> En cualquier caso, muchas gracias por tu tiempo. - De nada, fue un placer.
> Un beso.


 
Me lo estaba preguntando  porque en 'dar paseo tambaleante' me parecía faltar un 'un' ... pero yo no podía saber, y de todas formas la traducción posible que te di (schwankend gehen) corresponde a 'dar pasos tambaleantes'. 'Unsichere Schritte machen' sería probablemente aún mejor. Pero no es lo que estás buscando. Es simplemente que levantas un pie y después el otro, y otra vez el primero etc.
Lo que propone Demurral me parece muy bien. (Y tienes razón, Demurral, no sabía cómo expresarlo en español.) 

En 'treten' no está la idea de un movimiento real: p.e.
- tritt nicht auf den Boden mit schmutzigen Schuhen - no pises en el suelo con los zapatos sucios: el único movimiento que veo es el de arriba abajo
- nach vorne / hinten treten - dar un paso adelante / atrás: si hay un poco de movimiento, es solo a causa de 'nach vorne / hinten'

Bueno, suerte con la traducción y saludos.


----------



## Estopa

Hola,

Se me ocurre:

Saltar alternando los pies

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c..."saltar+alternando+los+pies"&btnG=Suche&meta=

Dar saltitos de un pie al otro
dar saltitos primero con un pie, luego con el otro
(Esto ya más coloquial)

http://www.google.de/search?q="dar+...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Quelle

No es saltar, sino *cambiar el peso de un pie* *al otro* como se hace por ejemplo cuando haga frío, como ya dijo Muycuriosa. También cuando una persona esté muy impaciente. Tmbién puede tener un sentido figurativo como otro giro parecido "an der Stelle treten" que se usa para expresar que no se avanza.


----------



## Estopa

Quelle said:


> No es saltar, sino *cambiar el peso de un pie* *al otro* como se hace por ejemplo cuando haga frío, como ya dijo Muycuriosa. También cuando una persona esté muy impaciente. Tmbién puede tener un sentido figurativo como otro giro parecido "an der Stelle treten" que se usa para expresar que no se avanza.


 
Vaya. Pues sí que es difícil encontrar una equivalencia. 
El caso es que en los ejemplos que dais (que son los que me ayudan a entender el significado de la expresión) tampoco me parece que simplemente se cambie el peso de un pie a otro, puesto que los movimientos se hacen de forma bastante enérgica, por eso quizá no esté mal decir que se dan "saltitos" o "pequeños brincos". No sé. Estoy bastante perdida.

P.D. La expresión "dar saltitos de impaciencia" es bastante habitual
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q="saltitos+de+impaciencia"&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=lr=lang_es


----------



## Quelle

Estopa said:


> Vaya. Pues sí que es difícil encontrar una equivalencia.
> El caso es que en los ejemplos que dais (que son los que me ayudan a entender el significado de la expresión) tampoco me parece que simplemente se cambie el peso de un pie a otro, puesto que los movimientos se hacen de forma bastante enérgica, por eso quizá no esté mal decir que se dan "saltitos" o "pequeños brincos". No sé. Estoy bastante perdida.
> 
> P.D. La expresión "dar saltitos de impaciencia" es bastante habitual
> http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q="saltitos+de+impaciencia"&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=lr=lang_es


 
Treten es más pisar, saltar o brincar más bien springen, hüpfen.


----------



## Estopa

Quelle said:


> Treten es más pisar, saltar o brincar más bien springen, hüpfen.


 
Sí. Lo sé. La cuestión es cuándo un "treten" repetido a pequeños intervalos (alternando los pies) se convierte en un "hüpfen". 

Como no tenemos contexto no sabemos si se trata de un hecho aislado o de una acción repetida.


----------



## Gatopeter

_Creo que Quelle y Estopa se acercaron bastante a la idea correcta._

_von einem Fuss auf den anderen treten_ = estar impaciente. Yo lo traduciría aquí, tal vez, tal como ya se dijo, como "dar saltitos de impaciencia" 

Imagínate como cuando un niño quiere entrar al "Toilette" pero está ocupado y no tiene otra posibilidad que esperar: ¿Cómo da "pequeños y veloces trotecitos" de impaciencia mientras no aguanta más las ganas de hacer sus necesidades?  
La traducción dependerá, como dicen los otros compañeros, del contexto, pero creo que el ejemplo anterior aclara un poquito más las cosas.

Sólo por información dejo otra frasecita relacionada con los pies: einen Fuß vor den anderen setzen = step by step = ir paso a paso, que es como todos aprendemos de este foro.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Turmalin

Quelle said:


> No es saltar, sino *cambiar el peso de un pie* *al otro* como se hace por ejemplo cuando haga frío, como ya dijo Muycuriosa. También cuando una persona esté muy impaciente. Tmbién puede tener un sentido figurativo como otro giro parecido "an der Stelle treten" que se usa para expresar que no se avanza.



Efectivamente, es lo que viene aquí: "estar impaciente". Cuando estamos impacientes (porque tenemos que esperar demasiado tiempo, por ejemplo), empezamos a mover el cuerpo como si con ello pudiéramos adelanter la marcha de las cosas. Hay gente que se come las uñas o se mueve en la silla o da paseos por la habitación. O bien cambia el peso de un pie a otro contínuamente...
Un saludo


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Muchas gracias a todos! Efectivamente, ahora que lo decís,  por el contexto podría significar que está impaciente. ¿Pero cómo pasaríais esta imagen al español?

¿"Pisaba impaciente de un pie a otro"? ¿"impaciente apoyaba el peso de un pie a otro"? 

¿Qué se os ocurre? Os agradezco cualquier propuesta...

Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## Estopa

La verdad es que ya te hemos hecho muchas propuestas, aunque sin contexto no es fácil adivinar lo que significa realmente la frase.

Yo creo que en español no somos tan explícitos aclarando el tipo de movimiento, por eso a mí me parecería bien decir "dar saltitos de impaciencia".

En el enlace que puse más arriba puedes mirar en qué contextos se utiliza la expresión y ver si te vale.

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

Estopa said:


> La verdad es que ya te hemos hecho muchas propuestas, aunque sin contexto no es fácil adivinar lo que significa realmente la frase.
> 
> Yo creo que en español no somos tan explícitos aclarando el tipo de movimiento, por eso a mí me parecería bien decir "dar saltitos de impaciencia".
> 
> En el enlace que puse más arriba puedes mirar en qué contextos se utiliza la expresión y ver si te vale.
> 
> Saludos



¡Gracias, Estopa!! ¡Un solete!


----------

